
NY State Assembly passes anti-tech bill - runesoerensen
https://www.nysenate.gov/legislation/bills/2015/a8704
======
masukomi

      AN ACT to amend the multiple dwelling law and the administrative code of
      the city of New York, in  relation  to  prohibiting  advertising  that
      promotes  the use of dwelling units in a class A multiple dwelling for
      other than permanent residence purposes
    

how exactly is this an anti-tech bill?

~~~
gorbachev
Sounds like a bill designed to limit Airbnb listings of apartments in
apartment buildings.

